
Show HN: Git-bars – Utility to visualize commit counts on the terminal - knadh
http://github.com/knadh/git-bars
======
utam0k
This is a lot of fun. Can this make the weekend a special color?

~~~
knadh
Thanks :) Weekend bars are now blue.

